# Walking down the aisle too...



## Rach276

the wedding march or something else?


----------



## Pinkgirl

hhhmmm i wont be walking down to wedding march
I would love this....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g


----------



## mrsraggle

I had a civil ceremony, so walked down the aisle to Ben Folds - The Luckiest.


----------



## Nemo and bump

im the same as pink girl. when i was little i would practice walking down the aisle to it


----------



## Kimboowee

Pinkgirl said:


> hhhmmm i wont be walking down to wedding march
> I would love this....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g

Im having that at mine =]


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Pinkgirl said:


> hhhmmm i wont be walking down to wedding march
> I would love this....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g




Kimboowee said:


> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> hhhmmm i wont be walking down to wedding march
> I would love this....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g
> 
> Im having that at mine =]Click to expand...

Me too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Zarababy1

i wanted to walk to the wedding march! But didnt in the end stupid registar forgot the cd on the day so ended up walking down to elton john- your song! ...OH picked it haha


----------



## Sovereign

Not the wedding march but not sure what yet x


----------



## Kerrie-x

DJ Sammy - Heaven (Acoustic). No singing, just the piano playing x


----------



## MrsVenn

As much as I love Pachabel's Canon in D Major, everyone seems to have that, so I went for Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata, Adagio.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I didn't walk to the wedding march - I don't want to say what it was though, coz it was quite unusual and could give away my anonymity!!!
xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MrsVenn said:


> As much as I love Pachabel's Canon in D Major, everyone seems to have that, so I went for Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata, Adagio.

Thats what me and my OH have actually just been talking about :shrug:

xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> As much as I love Pachabel's Canon in D Major, everyone seems to have that, so I went for Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata, Adagio.
> 
> Thats what me and my OH have actually just been talking about :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Download the Pathetique Sonata and see if you like it, you literally only need the first 40 seconds to walk down the aisle!

I walked out to Handel's: Arrival of the Queen of Sheba, that's very 'jolly' as is the theme from Pride and Prejudice (as odd as that may seem).

A CD which is quite good for inspiration is A Bride's Guide to Wedding Music (have a look on Amazon). xxx


----------



## Rach276

ILoveShoes said:


> I didn't walk to the wedding march - I don't want to say what it was though, coz it was quite unusual and could give away my anonymity!!!
> xx

Lol hmm intrigued!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Rach276 said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> I didn't walk to the wedding march - I don't want to say what it was though, coz it was quite unusual and could give away my anonymity!!!
> xx
> 
> Lol hmm intrigued!Click to expand...

Ha ha! Sorry! :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i want this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouNJFKbNP50


----------



## Pinkgirl

I wish i had the money to have a quartet (sp) play it there and then too!
oh well a girl can dream lol
x


----------



## Nemo and bump

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcOt6mfjxeA

i think i'm really liking this now though i love this film


----------



## Jessa

Pinkgirl said:


> hhhmmm i wont be walking down to wedding march
> I would love this....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g

This is what I used when we got married...We had a family friend play it on the piano. It was very romantic.


----------



## lollylou1

i walked down to instrumental version of kissing you by desree

Lou
xxx


----------



## EstelSeren

I'll be walking down the aisle to an as yet undecided track by Apocalyptica. They meld rock and classical styles perfectly and so I think would make a brilliant compromise between styles for us. I couldn't see myself walking down the aisle to any of the rock/metal stuff I like, or indeed having it played during the ceremony at any point, and at the same time I don't think that I can go completely classical so rock/classical cello music is beautiful and works for us!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## morri

Some friends of mine had the music at their wedding themed in Starwars themes . So instead of the wedding march they took the ceremony music at the end of Episode IV


----------



## Linzi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsodmkgphIw&feature=related

Didn't realise until the next day inappropriate it was... yup it's a song about his girlfriend leaving him.

"I should have seen it coming when roses died
Should have seen the end of summer in your eyes
I should have listened when you said good night
You really meant good bye
Baby, aint it funny, how you never ever learn to fall
Youre really on your knees, when you think youre standing tall
But only fools are know-it-alls and I played that fool for you
I cried and I cried, There were nights that died for you baby"


----------



## Sooz

I walked in to Dana Glovers:It Is You.

Decided at the last minute (literally whilst waiting to walk in) to send the bridesmaids first to the intro and then walk in after once the music really got going and the words started.


----------



## special_kala

I walked to Somewhere over the rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZFkXQKCuBc&feature=related


----------



## Rachel_C

I walked in to an instrumental version of the song from Sleeping Beauty .. I've always loved that song! Don't think anybody but my sisters actually realised what it was though. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPDgeWnbvD0


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

special_kala said:


> I walked to Somewhere over the rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZFkXQKCuBc&feature=related

OMG Thats gorgeous!!! 

I've heard it before (on an advert I think :shrug:) and loved it!!!


Love this thread.....giving me so many new ideas :happydance:


----------



## myasmumma

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> hhhmmm i wont be walking down to wedding march
> I would love this....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimboowee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> hhhmmm i wont be walking down to wedding march
> I would love this....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81gClick to expand...
> 
> Im having that at mine =]Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

me three haha


----------



## Bunny FooFoo

Walked down the aisle to a meaningful love song sung live by a master chorale. :)


----------



## firegirlv

I walked into the church to Kings of leon "sex on fire" !!!!!!...as that is 'our' song.
I walked down the aisle to "the arrival of the queen of Sheba"  
We signed the register to pachebel and Air on a G string
Walked out the church to "ecstasy of Gold"-Ennio Morricone because it's the music Metallica play when they come on stage(hubbys choice)
Basically it all means something,so i would just say,think about whatever means something to the two of you.
I love listening to the music we had when it comes on somewhere else and remembering our wedding day.


----------



## amylk87

I'm having a string quartet to do pachelbel canon. When i heard the song i almost cried, i knew it was the one i would walk down the aisle to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJpmW7TIKQc


----------

